# [Son] Microphone inactif (résolu)

## barul

Bonsoir. 

Oui, encore un sujet pour dire qu'un micro ne fonctionne pas, je sais… Désolé, mais je ne trouve pas de solutions, depuis ce matin.

J'ai donc (ce matin) installé Gentoo sur mon desktop. Tout fonctionne pour le mieux jusque là, compilation, etc, parfait.

Mais ensuite, j'ai voulu aller faire un tour sur Skype, et là, j’entends très bien les contacts avec qui je discute, mais eux ne m'entendent pas ! J'ai donc d'abord cru que ce serait aussi simple que sur mon laptop, mais que nenni, un alsaconf n'a pas suffit! J'ai donc cherché ici et là, sur divers forums GNU/Linux, mais je ne trouve pas grand chose qui me semble intéressant…

Voici le résultat d'un lspci : 

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] RS780 Host Bridge Alternate

00:02.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] RS780 PCI to PCI bridge (ext gfx port 0)

00:0a.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] RS780 PCI to PCI bridge (PCIE port 5)

00:11.0 SATA controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 SATA Controller [AHCI mode]

00:12.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB OHCI0 Controller

00:12.1 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700 USB OHCI1 Controller

00:12.2 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB EHCI Controller

00:13.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB OHCI0 Controller

00:13.1 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700 USB OHCI1 Controller

00:13.2 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB EHCI Controller

00:14.0 SMBus: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 SMBus Controller (rev 3c)

00:14.1 IDE interface: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 IDE Controller

00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)

00:14.3 ISA bridge: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 LPC host controller

00:14.4 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 PCI to PCI Bridge

00:14.5 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB OHCI2 Controller

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K10 [Opteron, Athlon64, Sempron] HyperTransport Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K10 [Opteron, Athlon64, Sempron] Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K10 [Opteron, Athlon64, Sempron] DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K10 [Opteron, Athlon64, Sempron] Miscellaneous Control

00:18.4 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K10 [Opteron, Athlon64, Sempron] Link Control

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Device 0e22 (rev a1)

01:00.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation Device 0beb (rev a1)

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 02)

03:0e.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments TSB43AB23 IEEE-1394a-2000 Controller (PHY/Link)
```

Je vois d'ailleurs dans ces résultats que j'ai deux cartes son, peut-être est-ce là l'origine du problème, je n'en ai aucune idée, surtout que je ne m'attendais vraiment pas à en avoir deux.

Si quelqu'un savait m'aiguiller, voire quoi faire pour résoudre ceci… Merci d'avance !Last edited by barul on Fri Oct 01, 2010 9:35 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## adjaxio

Bonjour,

Pour la deuxième carte son c'est pour le son par HDMI 

moi aussi je serai intéresser par une solution  :Wink: 

Cordialement

----------

## fb99

Tu as vérifier tout bêtement si ton microphone était activé 

```
$alsamixer ou alsamixergui
```

.

et sinon tout le reste joue, ce qui indique que la carte est bien configurée (les drivers sont bien chargés, donne-nous ton lsmod au cas où). Sinon il y a des outils pour voir si le micro en fonction de ce que tu utilise sous gnome avec pulseaudio, il y a ceux de base + pavumeter, ....

Parce qu'il faut identifier si le problème vient de la carte ou de skype, ou du micro (on ne sait jamais, un bouton qui le mute par ex.).

mes 0.02 cents

----------

## barul

Voici pour le lsmod :

```
Module                  Size  Used by

vboxnetadp              4451  0 

vboxnetflt             12356  0 

vboxdrv              1750740  2 vboxnetadp,vboxnetflt

nvidia              11076353  40 

snd_hda_codec_realtek   275035  1 

snd_hda_intel          21367  1 

snd_hda_codec          74780  2 snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_intel

snd_hwdep               5502  1 snd_hda_codec

snd_pcm                68777  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec

r8169                  35080  0 

k10temp                 3223  0 

snd_page_alloc          7171  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm
```

Pour l'environnement, je suis sous Fluxbox, et j'utilise alsa. Dans alsamixer (j'ai aussi essayé alsamixergui pour voir, mais l'interface est un peu austère, et il m'a planté après 3 secondes d'utilisation, je trouve alsamixer définitivement mieux) le micro n'est pas mute… J'ai bien un  bouton "physique" pour mute le micro si besoin, mais il n'était pas enclenché… Vraiment là, je sèche.

PS: Je ne suis pas chez moi la semaine, je pourrais sans doute repasser mais n'ayant pas mon desktop, je ne pourrais pas donner plus de renseignements avant le week-end prochain.

----------

## barul

Re.

Voilà, je suis revenu chez moi. J'ai remarqué autre chose qui, je pense, est étrange. 

Lorsque mon micro est activé via le bouton du casque, et que je parle dedans ou bien que je le touche, j'entends dans le casque (je m'entends moi même parler en somme).

Je ne sais pas si ça fera avancer le chmilblik :/

----------

## Ezka

Ca te fera pas avancer mais j'ai le même problème avec le chip intégré de ma CM qui utilise le même module snd_hda_intel ... pas eu moyen de la faire marcher >_< : je n'ai que le retour du micro.

Du coup j'utilise ma vieille SB Live! avec laquelle je m'entend aussi dans les HP mais au moins mes applications capturent du son.

C'est pas une solution, mais j'avais pas le temps sur le moment et depuis j'y suis pas revenu dessus ...

----------

## barul

Youpi, résolu grâce à ça  :Smile: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6442265.html

----------

